
Apple uses Amazon AWS when receiving attachments from the new Messages app - mamatta
http://imgur.com/fwXX5
======
smashing
Apple already uses AWS and Azure for iCloud, so this makes sense. "Apple has
selected Microsoft's Azure and Amazon's AWS to jointly host its iCloud
service"
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/02/icloud_runs_on_micro...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/02/icloud_runs_on_microsoft_azure_and_amazon/)

